# Nocturnal bears



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone else having this problem? Hunting bergland unit and first two days haven't seen a bear but baits are getting hit. Possibility they may hit during the day? Three days of hunting left.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Anyone else having this problem? Hunting bergland unit and first two days haven't seen a bear but baits are getting hit. Possibility they may hit during the day? Three days of hunting left.


Best way to find out when they're getting hit is to put a game cam out. I waited five days one year before getting one to come out in the day time, hang in there.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Anyone else having this problem? Hunting bergland unit and first two days haven't seen a bear but baits are getting hit. Possibility they may hit during the day? Three days of hunting left.


 try not baiting for a day or two


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

With only three days left hunt the mornings too. I've had plenty of morning pictures.


----------



## ngurb (Feb 7, 2009)

Didn't see anything last night, without a cam I'd say nocturnal bear.. he was there for 3 hours in daylight this morning.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Anyone else having this problem? Hunting bergland unit and first two days haven't seen a bear but baits are getting hit. Possibility they may hit during the day? Three days of hunting left.


I would sit all day. Bear are simply not so predictable as to hunt them only in the evening. Trail cams help, but with the years it takes to get the points, the money to pull off a hunt, it should be an easy decision to sit from 8am until 8pm. Take a book if you aren't used to sitting all day.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Tom,

Bear activity has changed a lot over the 42 years I have been hunting in the Bergland BMU. Years ago, prior to 2005 bears still foraged a lot during daylight hours. Not so any longer. It is my opinion there are so many bear baits out there they no longer need to forage, but simply go nocturnal....feeding at numerous bait sites. It is fairly common for a cold-nosed hound to work a cold trail from one bear bait to another. Sometimes several. Your only option is to set from morning until evening.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I found through videos,that big bears that are nocturnal will feed early morning. It might be age and knowledge that makes them do that??? Not enough food and the big bears tend to leave as well.Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok, so a little bit of an update. I hunted the 10th - 16th from 2 pm to 8 pm and only saw two cubs. Because of logistical reasons sitting in the morning was not an option for me. I hunted two different bait sites but just never saw anything. Although I had originally asked about nocturnal bears, several days I had nothing hit the bait. (It was also very windy and warm the last three days of the hunt).

Anyway, here is my question. I spent my 5 points to hunt the first hunt and didn't get anything. I live 8 hours from the Bergland area. My wife has suggested I try to go back for a four to five day hunt and try to get a bear. Because of commitments this would either be occurring the weekend of October 2nd or the 9th.

Is it worth driving back up to Bergland and spending more money (guide/bait, gas, and time) trying to get a bear this late in the season or should I just bag it? I did enjoy bear hunting and am thinking about applying for the 2nd hunt next year in this unit because there is a decent chance I could draw and I loved hunting in the Ottawa National Forest.

I felt the guide I went with was very good (legal, ethical, knowledgeable, and enthusiastic) but I didn't see anything. Two in camp shot bears and another passed up several that I might have shot so he had bears in the area for his hunters. But he is also on the very high cost end for a Bergland unit hunt. Is there someone else that would be recommended? I really am not looking for a trophy but some bear meat for the freezer (yes I know I could save my money and just buy meat in the store but would like to harvest a bear since I did use all my points up).

I like the idea of hunting bears in Michigan, but also wonder if in the future I might try canada. Roughly same cost, guaranteed tag, and potentially more/better bears.

Any thoughts suggestions?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

If you feel good about the guide and have the time and money then certainly give it a go. It would probably be cheaper to go again with the same guy than say hiring a houndsmen.

Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ken564 (Apr 9, 2015)

nice


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

May be a dumb question, but why would you have to pay the guide again to come back up and hunt when it's still the same season in which you already paid him to guide you for?


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> May be a dumb question, but why would you have to pay the guide again to come back up and hunt when it's still the same season in which you already paid him to guide you for?


Good question I guess. I kind of thought the same thing myself. They will bait for the hunters for two weeks after their season opens. So I had from the 10th to the 24th they would bait for me. We already stayed a couple extras days and paid for lodging during that time.

My opinion would be try to get your hunters a bear so you can use their success for advertising.

If I go back, I am sure they would want me to lodge with them where it will be $100/night. I would prefer to tent it and pay $15/night at a campground. That's why I wonder about a different guide or operation where I could tent it and just hunt for a cheaper price.

May just call up there and try to negotiate a little on price if I come back.

I was surprised that they don't budge on pricing for hunters who haven't killed or seen anything for lodging or baiting standa longer. Again a hunters success is their success.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Bear activity begins to slow down as once we get into the 3rd part of the Michigan bear season. And, some bears begin denning well before the end of the season. Bears are more nocturnal now because there are too many baits and they no longer need to forage during the day. Folks need to make a choice....either encourage MDNR to continue issuing too many kill tags, or begin to manage black bear with the focus on improving the quality of Michigan black bear hunting.

As for guides....you can always find people who will take your money late in the season. If I wanted high quality bear hunting like we used to have...I'd go to Canada.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Bear activity begins to slow down as once we get into the 3rd part of the Michigan bear season. And, some bears begin denning well before the end of the season. Bears are more nocturnal now because there are too many baits and they no longer need to forage during the day. Folks need to make a choice....either encourage MDNR to continue issuing too many kill tags, or begin to manage black bear with the focus on improving the quality of Michigan black bear hunting.
> 
> As for guides....you can always find people who will take your money late in the season. If I wanted high quality bear hunting like we used to have...I'd go to Canada.


Kind of my concern. Spending more time and money on a much lower probability of seeing bears when I could save my money and go next year in Canada. But the draw of the big woods really has me wanting to give it a go again.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Bait in the late morning and make lots of noise when you bait. Then go in and hunt when you bait 2 guys go in one goes out one stays. It works sometimes not always but they get used to it and hang close by knowing that they will be first in the chow line.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

tom_the_chemist said:


> ... But the draw of the big woods really has me wanting to give it a go again.


Sounds like you really want to go back.....it'll be a while before you have such an opportunity again....the wife has blessed it....you have a guide you trust and jumping to another one carries risk - I'd go back. 

Also there are things you can do to up your odds e.g. honey burn, placing some big bear poop from another area by your bait site.

Just my opinion Good Luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Tom, do you think that you will be treated as a first rate hunter if you save $90 a night sleeping in a tent? Lodge, meals, & guide service is what these guys do to earn their money. If you cut into their paycheck you might do better watching the Detroit Lions. They might take you back but you won't be sitting in a choice spot. Either way if you go to Canada or hunt in Michigan you are going to spend money. Do you think that the guys who shoot big bucks every year don't spend money? I know a guy who gets a very large buck every year. He spends about $5000 a year just deer hunting. Some years he passes on some very nice bucks and comes home empty handed.It is all part of the sport, spend the money and you will probably come home with a bear.


----------



## jmorey (Sep 12, 2015)

I am sitting in my tree right now in the Ottawa national forest. Passed on a small bear last night. 3rd season in my opinion is the best time to hunt


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't hunted yet and we'll be posting videos almost every second day until Nov.1 . Look at my videos from last year,lots of good Bears still feeding. Nothing like bear hunting,I go again provided it's feasible. Best of luck.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's a big one from just the other day(night actually). He's been around but on the wary side. I think he'll end up with more fat and then a long Winter's sleep.


----------

